# Safety in housing



## drifting79

My wife and I are moving to Japan we have been suggested to live in Shinyurigaoka as we don't really want to live in Tokyo itself the person suggested to not look for houses as they don't like renting to gaigan but suggested we look for appartments due to safety concerns and difficulty of finding someone willing to rent a house I would really like a house if possible has anyone got some advice on renting a house instead of an apartment? Or experience in safety concerns regarding security!


----------



## Joppa

drifting79 said:


> My wife and I are moving to Japan we have been suggested to live in Shinyurigaoka as we don't really want to live in Tokyo itself the person suggested to not look for houses as they don't like renting to gaigan but suggested we look for appartments due to safety concerns and difficulty of finding someone willing to rent a house I would really like a house if possible has anyone got some advice on renting a house instead of an apartment? Or experience in safety concerns regarding security!


Because of the shortage of land and consequent high land prices, to get a house with a garden you need to live out in the suburbs. Shin Yurigaoka is one such place, on the Odakyu line within Kawasaki City of Kanagawa Prefecture. It's connected to Shinjuku in 25 minutes by express or 40 min by local train. Other places to look out for are along Tokyu Den-en-toshi line and Keio line. 

Because of economic downturn, rental properties are plentiful and you shouldn't normally have too much trouble finding a suitable house. As for renting as a foreigner (gaikokujin; gaijin is considered offensive and usually avoided), you may need to go through expat-friendly agents (but they usually specialise in apartments in Central Tokyo) or have a Japanese guarantor. Your employers may advise. Typical minimum rental period in Japan is two years, so if your stay is less than that, you may have little choice but to use expat-oriented agencies.

Don't worry about security as personal safety isn't normally an issue in Japan and crime rate is low, provided you take basic precautions like locking up.


----------



## drifting79

My wife will be working by the fuchinobe station we don't want to live in the city and would prefer a house but if the apartment comes with gardens or backyard this would be advantageous


----------



## drifting79

We would like to be close to a express train line


----------



## drifting79

Our budget is 500000¥ /month


----------



## Joppa

drifting79 said:


> My wife will be working by the fuchinobe station we don't want to live in the city and would prefer a house but if the apartment comes with gardens or backyard this would be advantageous


So why don't you live near Fuchinobe station, which is on JR Yokohama line? It's in an established residential area with many schools and good shopping and other amenities. You can get to Yokohama easily, and via Machida to Shinjuku on Odakyu line or via Nagatsuda to Shibuya on Tokyu Den-en-toshi line. 

If you want to live a bit further out, there are good bus connections to nearby townships.


----------



## drifting79

Well thats what I was thinking does sagamihara have a good atmosphere as far as the people , shopping ,community go or is it a bit too industrial I have had a good look around via google earth and you tube it looks nice enough but obviously I haven't a real good idea as I haven't seen it myself thanks for all the info


----------



## drifting79

What kind of a property do you think we would get for the rent we are being supplied


----------

